# Cobia?



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

It is probably possible to land a cobia in a kayak, but does anybody do it?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

yes it is possible

yes it has been done

but .....it will hurt and things will be broken... just letting you know


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We usually catch a few every spring and fall from the our kayaksand yes they can be a disaster if handled incorrectly. The best thing is to fight them longer and let them tire more. If you have a hatch on your kayak, sling them in and sit back for the thrashing inside the hull of your yak.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

> *JLMass (2/14/2009)*yes it is possible
> yes it has been done
> but .....it will hurt and things will be broken... just letting you know


Not true. Many of us have landed them from a yak w/o getting hurt or tearing up equipment. 

I wouldn't just jump into that as a newbie, however.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Jump right in there as a newbie . You have nothing to loose if you can swim. Ijumped right in therewith my first kayak, a scrambler xthad itordered from san diego to Estero,FL. in spring of 1991. One of the firstfew sit on tops available in FL. Took it to Jhonsons beach and choked two before i hooked up a 45#deron a purple jig, crappy silstar combo and a peice of pvc strapped on the back for a rod holder.After paddleing it to thebeach, an old lady held my rod whilei had the hardest time trying to scoop him up in the shore break . Did it though, and only had one bay paddle for experience before this. 

So please do jump right in there and enjoy this sport to the fullest.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I landed mine (caught on video but I'll have to resurrect a copy) with little drama. I gaffed him and put him on my scuba stringer. Once on that he was going nowhere so I could take my time.I thencleared the hook and get the rod stowed then dropped him in the cockpit. The spines were my biggest concern so I kept my legs outside the yak for a while. After some photos I dropped him in the water and towed him around for 4 hours by the stringer. After a little while he revived and occasionally pulled me. He was live andkicking when I dropped him in the cooler. 35 pounds.

Here is thevideo link


----------



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info i dont think i will be trying it anytime soon but it is a thought


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

ur very lucky--- was wondering how long it would take u to walk on water if a big mako came by and wanted that cobia lol


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

If a big mako wanted the cobia, the big mako would have gotten the cobia.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

If i ever have the chance to catch a Cobe from a yak i will be sure that i have a pistol or a machette to kill it before it is in my lap. And i think i will be fishing with a zeebco so in case i does break something it wouldnt be a problem. hahaha


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea itll be a first for me to this year. I'll be trying to catch a few outta my malibu mini-x . Yea definitely knockin it out and killing it before its in the yak would be a huge plus, would be kinda tough though.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Look at the tips column for the flying gaff I use. I've popped several in the 40# class and Tarpon in the neighborhood of 200#. The big yak Tarpon I caught was the biggest by far that I've ever caught and I have caught many dozen as have past charter clients.

I haven't caught anything big out of my Mini-X yet but I will this summer.

Headedto Flamingo for a few days yak fishing on Monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Anybody want to wager first cobe off a yak for 2009??? Im doing it...I wont quit until its done. Im really happy to see all the kayak chatter. The sport is freaking awesome and with lower limits and higher gas prices I think it will continue to grow. We are so fortunate to live close to deep water and have good conditions with little to no surf the majority of the time! I cant freaking wait until April!!!!! What is the biggest cobia ever caught from a kayak (FL Panhandle)??? Anybody have one bigger than 35 pounds? Lets see some pictures!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

What's your wager parnter??? I will be after them too, the way I see it it's a win win for Team Mayhem. I won't be dragging it around for the Mako's though....that's downright crazy.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

All yagotta do is....

stick a stringer in the lower lip and tie it close to the stern.

As long as you can paddle, if the cobe can't turn, all it will do is add thrust to yer yak 

(this is all based on the physics of the matter, as I can't back it up with fact)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea my plan is to gaff it and hold it there while I get my spearfishing stringer through the mouth and out the gills then I will just tie it to the yak and paddle/pedal back to shore...If its small enough I will put it in Yakflies cooler so I can catch another!!!! Im really not to concerned about what to do with it once I hook it...Im more so concerned with getting it on my hook!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe we can bridle it and it can drag us back to shore. oke


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

im not doing it this year but i am next year and my plan is to gaff him, pull him close enough and then club the hell out of him with a bat.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

I will definitely stringer the fish and then introduce it to the club. If it won't fit in my fish bag then I will strap it down behind me and take it to shore. It's sure is easy to talk about it here.....I imagine it won't be anything like what I think it will.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm planning on getting a cobe, too this year. It is hard to sight fish for them in a yak because you are so low to the water. I had given up on trying when I saw a double and a single a few minutes apart one day last year, but it was ON a sandbar almost right under me. I wasn't prepared to cast at them by that time.:banghead I always have a gaff, mallet, fish bag and rope w/ a slip knot. As much as they thrash around I'm still wondering how I might handle a big one. I plan to really wear it down good first. 

Of course at the time that it occurs, I might change my mind about taking my time to get him in if I start thinking about last fall when I fought a 20lb king for a little while and a 7-8ft mako sky-rockets and eat it. I thought it was really cool to see itjump a couple of times beforeI popped the line. It was later that I realized I was lucky it was some distancefrom my yak when he jumped.

I said it before this happened, but always WEAR your lifevest when in the Gulf.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

$10 for the first cobia from a kayak in 2009 and $10 for the biggest from now to the May 9th GCKFA tournament. Cobia must be hooked, fought and landed entirely from the yak. (None of this West coast BS of hooking it on the mothership then handing the rod to the yakker and filming/claiming the "largest fish landed from a kayak")

Pictures and witnesses to back it up. Bring your money to the May 9 tournament and we'll settle up there.

Any takers? Tex???

Ted


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm....I might be willing to take you up on that $10.00 for the biggest from now til the gckfa tourn.

I was reading the above replies on how to land a cobe from the yak and thought back on the ones we have caught in the past year. Call me wreckless if you will but we just reach under their gills and pull them up, haven't had any serious problems yet. I haven't caught any monsters though.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Tunapopper...show us some pics of your yak cobes!!! Ted I am def. in for the wager. How about we make a side wager for first cobe caught via yak in 2009...if you win you get the spray top...If I win you pay Mine and Yakflies entry to GCKFA...Not the tourney...the club.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

The picture in my head..Cobia and Kayak





:doh


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tex, I will get my buddy wade to send me a few pics, he's the picture taker in our crew. I will warn you though they aren't monsters but they are still cobia. I think wade got the biggest which was around 40in. or so.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

> *jaceboat (2/19/2009)*im not doing it this year but i am next year and my plan is to gaff him, pull him close enough and then club the hell out of him with a bat.


This is exactly what I plan on doing. Hardest part I think will be gettin him into the center hatch.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Tex, my offer was $10 for the first and another $10 for the biggest. I wanted to make it low enough that lots of anglers might bet making the total kitty big but each angler's portion small. Let's see who get in.

Plus, I already bought a spray top.

There are a few of us who might be willing to make side bets on the day of the tourney. Plus we always have a cash calcutta for spanish, kings and cobia.

Ted


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Alright deal!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Check out the bottom of page 4 on this thread...those bastards! http://www.360tuna.com/forum/f47/cobia-bragging-page-874/index4.html


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

i just started yak fishin and its qickly becoming an addiction for me and a friend .jack he caught on his yak sat when the gulf was like a pond at first then got a lil rough



he made a gaff that works for clubbing quite well im gonna get 1 of those tire knockers from a truck stop wood 1 works well use to use it on sharks


----------

